# [Games Of The Week] Grizzlies - Jazz - Bobcats - Suns



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(38-38)*





































*Brooks / Martin / Ariza / Scola / Hayes*


*at*

*04/06, 8:00 PM ET*



*vs.*

*04/07, 8:00 PM ET*



*vs.*

*04/09, 8:30 PM ET*



*at*

*04/11, 9:00 PM ET*
​


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

W, L, W, L

I say .500 this week.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Great win against the Jazz!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 113, Utah 96*
> 
> Every bit of me wants to yell at the Jazz for not working through those tired legs or understanding that they were going to be a step slow (you make up for that with different play calls and a different shot selection than you're used to), but that would be incredibly daft on my part.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Behind-the-Box-Score-where-Denver-is-starting-t?urn=nba,232941


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Phoenix 116, Houston 106*
> 
> The Suns really miss Robin Lopez.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Behind-the-Box-Score-where-Toronto-lost-the-qu?urn=nba,233574


----------

